# Is linear Power still relevant in today's market?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Is linear Power still relevant in today's market?
Everyone likes to compare today's technology to the old school LP amps, but is the old LP stuff still worth using? Does the old technology keep up with today's standards of off the shelf, inexpensive korean made amps?

Just look at these things:

*When people talk about Linear Power.. This is what they mean:*
Linear Power 2 2HV Modded by Tips 600WRMS 2CH Sq Amp Ultra RARE Nice | eBay



*Awesome collection of LP goodness*
Linear Power 2502IQ Car Amplifier Old School | eBay



*THIS ONE IS BAD ASS!!! Fully modified LP 8002sw*
Fully Modified Linear Power 8002SW Sq Monoblock Amplifier Old School Monster | eBay



*PURPLE LINEAR POWER 952iq *
Purple Linear Power 952IQ Old School Amp | eBay



*Old school? Really?*
Modified Linear Power DPS500 Amplifier T03P Burr Brown Old School Quality | eBay



*LINEAR POWER 5002 500W *
Linear Power 5002 500WRMS 2CH Sq Amp RARE | eBay



*At least they will see you coming!!*
Linear Power 452 IQ Pure Old School Quality 1 of 2 | eBay


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Those are some crazy prices, i sold a modded 5002iq and a q50 for 1100.00 shipped. They've been relisted so many times....their lucky Ebay doesn't charge them unless item is sold otherwise they would of already spend as much as what they are asking.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I think if you are using them for mids and highs they are good amps, but for use on subs they just dont have enough power output compared to the class d amps today.


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

No. Too many great amps out now to spend that kind of bread.


----------



## WhippingBoy (Dec 21, 2010)

I am a LP fan but I agree with most of the comments above - too expensive. They do have some advantages but there's some great amp options out there for less money. Who the hell spends almost $1k on a used amp that produces 600wrms? To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I wouldn't buy a german made amp, when the chinese have just excellent power and usability 

plus, they cost pennies on the dollar


----------

